# My 4 new additions in my 108 discus tank



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just picked up 2 large butterfly throwback + 2 large leopard from April today.
Thanks for viewing !!!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

looking great Peter..


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> looking great Peter..


Thanks David !!!

We have long time passion on our discus.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Peter, congrats!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Very nice Peter, congrats!


Thanks Kim !!!!!

April always carries top quality discus.

How is your health ???? Good decision to downsize before getting burnt and lose interest totally !!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Stunning...

mind i ask how many discus in total you have now?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice score Peter!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW! Stunning...
> 
> mind i ask how many discus in total you have now?


I have a total of 24 discus ranging from 4.5" to 6", in a 108 gal tank.

The tank can probably handle a few more discus, given frequent W/C + strong filtration. Discus enjoy TIGHT community of their own.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> Nice score Peter!


Thanks, Mello !!!!

Still remember your TOP TOP discus collections !!!!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Great looking discus Peter ! Growing the 'fish family' sort of speak


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> I have a total of 24 discus ranging from 4.5" to 6", in a 108 gal tank.
> 
> The tank can probably handle a few more discus, given frequent W/C + strong filtration. Discus enjoy TIGHT community of their own.


 I'm not talking about just that tank! I'm talking about toal! LOL! As i know you're about to be rated as King Discus soon~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking great Peter. The new additions fit in nice.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I'm not talking about just that tank! I'm talking about toal! LOL! As i know you're about to be rated as King Discus soon~


Thanks for your complement, Jackson !!!!

I only have one discus tank and that was the total - 24 discus. I do have casualties from time to time but lesser now, with bare bottom tank + frequent W/C + very strong filtration.

I like planted discus tank and I had one before, however, I got tired in plant trimming.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Great looking discus Peter ! Growing the 'fish family' sort of speak


Hi Lukas,

Thanks for viewing. I really like your wild set up. I love woods + rocks. Someday, I may be motivated to set up a wild discus tank, just like yours.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking additions. I love the patterns.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish Peter, especially those butterfly throw backs. 

I would have been very interested in those too. I guess I should have gone up to April's sometime this summer


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Beautiful fish Peter, especially those butterfly throw backs.
> 
> I would have been very interested in those too. I guess I should have gone up to April's sometime this summer


Many thanks, Joseph !!!!

The white butterfly throwbacks really lighten up the tank with their bright white backgroud with some yellow & blue on their sides.

I love both domestic & wild discus, each provides its own uniqueness.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

GReat buy Peter....those WBTB are very nice


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

those are nice peter! i think i saw them when i last visited april. she has some very nice ones. great buy!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your viewing & complements, Gary, Daniel, Francis & Deo !!!!!

Yeh, the white butterfly throwbacks really stand out in the tank. Discus like to show off their colors. Everytime I introduce new discus in the tank, every single discus colors up with full fins/tail extension. 

There are no short cuts or other ways to keep them happy, other than frequent water change with strong filtration.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice Peter, I like those throwbacks in particular.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

perhaps time for me to check out aprils.. seems far away tho.. but those butterfly throws looks really neat


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

TCR said:


> perhaps time for me to check out aprils.. seems far away tho.. but those butterfly throws looks really neat


Totally agree. If we are looking for top quality discus
as well as competitive cost, Your trip will be worthwhile.
Many thanks to April for bringing in healthy + top quality discus !!!!!!!


----------

